# wireless multiple wireless router network



## airgear (Jul 22, 2006)

I have an ADSL modem with a netgear WGT624 wireless router.
Also 3 PC's with Dlink DWL-G520 wireless PCI adapters.
This all works properly and I've not had any problems with it.
I'd like to add a Dlink Dl-624S wireless router to this existing network.
It has a usb connection for an external drive that I'd like to use 24/7 on the network and the ability for other multiple wireless connections.
I'd like to use the 2nd router in a different area than where the current PC's and modem are and it is not realistic to use a cable to join the two routers, therefore the requirement for a 2nd wireless router.
I think what I'm needing to do is use the 2nd wireless router as an access point only?
Is this possible with the Dl-624S?
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

You nailed it!! Use one of the router as an access point. Just disable DHCP and change its LAN IP to somehting on the existing subnet. Only use the LAN ports from then on


----------



## airgear (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks, I'll try that. I was also concerned about being able to access the external drive, but it should show as part of the network?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

JohnWill's procedure is the perfect solution to your situation except that you said, "it is not realistic to use a cable to join the two routers."

If that is true, to use the secondary router you would also need a Wireless Bridge to "convert" the wireless signal to ethernet that could be connected to a LAN port of the secondary router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can't connect the two routers by cable, then I suspect a wireless bridge or repeater is the better solution.


----------



## airgear (Jul 22, 2006)

Terry, John, many thanks. That was the answer I required - a Wireless Bridge because it is *not* realistically possible to cable the two routers together.
Just so that I fully u/stand: what does a wireless bridge do that the 2nd wireless router can't?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A Wireless Repeater or Range Extender will "boost" or "retransmit" the wireless signal; the effect is that your wireless signal range is extended. This could satisfy your need to use wireless PCs where you now cannot because of distance.

A Wireless Bridge will connect to your wireless network (same as your wireless PC now does) and allow you to connect an ethernet device. Think of it as a modem that connects to a wireless ISP (actually the wireless signal of your router) and allows you to connect your PC or another device via ethernet.

Unless your wireless router is one of the few that can be configured as a Wireless Bridge, it cannot connect to your current wireless network. If you can configure it as a Wireless Bridge, you will then have 4(?) ethernet ports and the USB port, but no additional wireless capability.

I hope this is a little clearer than mud.


----------



## airgear (Jul 22, 2006)

I had originally purchased the Dlink Dl-624S wireless router(secondary router) for two reasons:
firstly, so that I could add further computers (pc's/laptops) wirelessly to the network from a remote point to that which I currently have (i.e. extend the current range which I could do with a Wireless Bridge, Range Extender, Repeater)
and secondly because the Dl-624S is a Wireless Storage Router use it as remote access for an external USB Hard Drive which isn't possible with those other items.
I had assumed that the 2nd router could easily be added to the network as a secondary wireless router/access point.
I am still unclear as to what function the Wireless Bridge performs that the secondary Router doesn't.

With DHCP turned off does each computer on the (remote/extended)network require it's own IP to be manually configured or will the primary router assign (by DHCP) an IP and forward it via the secondary Router?

my apologies if I'm thickening the mud.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I am still unclear as to what function the Wireless Bridge performs that the secondary Router doesn't."

It will connect to your current network without needing an ethernet cable.

"With DHCP turned off does each computer on the (remote/extended)network require it's own IP to be manually configured or will the primary router assign (by DHCP) an IP and forward it via the secondary Router?"

With JohnWill's configuration the primary router assigns IPs to all who want them. Think of the secondary router as becoming an addidion to the primary router. The addition is a remote wireless access point and an additional n-2 ethernet ports (where n is the number of LAN ports on the secondary router).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a wireless bridge: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=292

Here's a wireless repeater: http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/productlist.php?CatID=32&FamID=105&ProdID=293

Similar products, and solve the problem you're trying to solve.


----------



## airgear (Jul 22, 2006)

I guess that I'm surprised and was confused because I had thought that the 2nd wireless router had the same capabilities to transmit as a wireless bridge or wireless repeater does to the primary router.
I'm going to go with your suggestion of using the DWL-2100AP which is an Access Point that will be able to deliver multiple IP's thru the secondary router to computers, from the primary router.
If I'm correct a Wireless Bridge can only obtain a single IP or is it only a play on words depending on what a manufacturer calls it i.e. Wireless Bridge or Access Point?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The wireless repeater will forward any wireless signals that come along. Like I said, either of the products I pointed out will do the trick.


----------

